# Caida de tension en un circuito de capacitores en sere



## juanmiguel (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola que tal, tengo una practica de capacitores en serie, y me gustaria saber cual es la formula para calcular la caida de tension en cada uno de ellos, son 8 capacitores en total, cada uno de ellos con diferente capacitancia.

Espero sus respuestas gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 10, 2011)

¿Tipo de señal de entrada?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 10, 2011)

El modelo matemático es V=Q/C, donde V es el voltaje en el capacitor, Qla carga que tiene y C su capacitancia


----------



## juanmiguel (Abr 10, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Tipo de señal de entrada?



si te refieres a la fuente de alimentacion, es voltaje directo



Daniel Meza dijo:


> El modelo matemático es V=Q/C, donde V es el voltaje en el capacitor, Qla carga que tiene y C su capacitancia



Ok esa formula me sirve para encontrar la caida de tension en cada capacitor??? por que yo encontre esta: Vc= Vcc*CT/Cn

donde 
Vc: voltaje en el capacitor
Vcc: voltaje de la fuente
Ct: capacitancia total
Cn: capacitancia del capacitor que estoy buscando su caida de voltaje


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2011)

Me quedan dudas como quedan las tensiones.

Por lo que llegue, aplicando la teoria, deberias obtener esto:

[LATEX]V_C_n=\frac{1}{\frac{C_n}{C_1}+\frac{C_n}{C_2}+ \frac{C_n}{C_3} + .... + \frac{C_n}{C_{n-1}}+ 1}.Vcc[/LATEX]

Osea que si tuvieras 3 capacitores, para obtener las caidas de tension de cada capacitor harias esto:

[LATEX]V_C_1=\frac{1}{\frac{C_1}{C_2}+\frac{C_1}{C_3}+ 1}.Vcc[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_C_2=\frac{1}{\frac{C_2}{C_1}+\frac{C_2}{C_3}+ 1}.Vcc[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_C_3=\frac{1}{\frac{C_3}{C_1}+\frac{C_3}{C_2}+ 1}.Vcc[/LATEX]

Pero el problema esta en que en las simulaciones no son concluyentes, asi que verificalo, si tenes 3 capacitores + protoboard, probalo a ver que pasa.

*Editado:*

Viendo la expresion que pusiste, es exactamente igual a las que te mencione, a la larga tenes esto:

[LATEX]V_C_1=\frac{\frac{1}{C_1}}{\frac{1}{C_1}+\frac{1}{C_2}+ \frac{1}{C_3}}.Vcc=\frac{C_{total}}{C_1}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_C_2=\frac{\frac{1}{C_2}}{\frac{1}{C_1}+\frac{1}{C_2}+ \frac{1}{C_3}}.Vcc=\frac{C_{total}}{C_2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_C_2=\frac{\frac{1}{C_3}}{\frac{1}{C_1}+\frac{1}{C_2}+ \frac{1}{C_3}}.Vcc=\frac{C_{total}}{C_3}[/LATEX]


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2011)

Problema.

- Se tienen 3 condensadores sueltos sobre la mesa. C1 está cargado a una tensión V1, C2 a una tensión V2 y C3 a una tensión V3.
V1,V2 y V3 verifican que *V1+V2+V3 = 0*   (una o dos son tensiones negativas)

- Se los conecta en serie con la orientación correcta para que su suma siga dando 0.

- Si ahora le aplico al conjunto un escalon de tensión Vcc: Cuál es la tensión final en cada condensador?

- Y si en lugar de un escalon le aplico una tensión alterna Vp seno(wt) ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2011)

Siempre saliendo con esos ejercicios raros, se me hace que sos profesor o queres serlo  

Tiro la respuesta a ver si esta bien:



> Si ahora le aplico al conjunto un escalon de tensión Vcc: Cuál es la tensión final en cada condensador?



[LATEX]V_{Cn}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{n}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]



> - Y si en lugar de un escalon le aplico una tensión alterna Vp seno(wt) ?



[LATEX]V_{Cn}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{n}}.\[-\(V1+V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Siempre saliendo con esos ejercicios raros, se me hace que sos profesor o queres serlo


Ninguna de las dos, simplemente me gustan los problemas no convencionales 



> Tiro la respuesta a ver si esta bien:
> [LATEX]V_{Cn}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{n}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]
> [LATEX]V_{Cn}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{n}}.\[-\(V1+V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]


Ninguna de las dos. 
Fijate que como en este caso particular V1+V2+V3=0 , esas expresiones quedarían:
[LATEX]V_{Cn}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{n}}.Vcc[/LATEX]
[LATEX]V_{Cn}= 0[/LATEX]


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2011)

Me lo imagine, tenia esa duda, ya que estaba calculando la caida de tension, en el capacitor Cn descargado, y no en los bornes del mismo.

Una mas y me rindo:



> Si ahora le aplico al conjunto un escalon de tensión Vcc: Cuál es la tensión final en cada condensador?



[LATEX]V_{C1}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{1}}.\[Vcc-\(V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C2}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{2}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V3\)\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C3}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{3}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V2\)\][/LATEX]



> - Y si en lugar de un escalon le aplico una tensión alterna Vp seno(wt) ?



[LATEX]V_{C1}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{1}}.\[-\(V2+V3\)\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C2}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{2}}.\[-\(V1+V3\)\][/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C3}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{3}}.\[-\(V2+V1\)\][/LATEX]

Pero.... tampoco me convencen, ya que la tension propia que tiene el capacitor de alguna forma tambien deberia ser tenido en cuenta al final:


[LATEX]V_{C1}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{1}}.\[Vcc-\(V2+V3\)\]+V1[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C2}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{2}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V3\)\]+V2[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C3}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{3}}.\[Vcc-\(V1+V2\)\]+V3[/LATEX]



> - Y si en lugar de un escalon le aplico una tensión alterna Vp seno(wt) ?



[LATEX]V_{C1}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{1}}.\[-\(V2+V3\)\]+V1[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C2}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{2}}.\[-\(V1+V3\)\]+V2[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{C3}=\frac{C_{total}}{C_{3}}.\[-\(V2+V1\)\]+V3[/LATEX]


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2011)

Siendo vox populi que en un capacitor 
[LATEX]i = C dV/dt[/LATEX] 
La tensión en sus extremos será 
[LATEX]V = V_{ini} + \frac{1}{C} \int_0^t i(t) dt[/LATEX]

Pero como la integral vale 
[LATEX]\int_0^t i(t) dt = C_{total} \Delta V_{total}[/LATEX]
y [LATEX] \Delta V_{total} = Vcc[/LATEX]

Entonces en cada capacitor se tendrá:
[LATEX]V_i = V_i_{ini} + \frac{C_{total}}{C_i} Vcc[/LATEX]

O sea... lo mismo que antes + una constante 

Para V=Vp seno(wt) es mas o menos lo mismo:
[LATEX]V_i = V_i_{ini} + \frac{C_{total}}{C_i} . Vp. \sin wt [/LATEX]

O sea... una senoide con offset.



Moraleja:
- Cuando se ponen capacitores en serie porque la tensión total es superior a la tolerada por cada capacitor, se deben agregar resistencias de valor alto en paralelo con cada capacitor para asegurarse la eliminación del offset y una posible deriva debida a una pequeña pérdida en el capacitor..


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 12, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Entonces en cada capacitor se tendrá:
> [LATEX]V_i = V_i_{ini} + \frac{C_{total}}{C_i} Vcc[/LATEX]
> ...



¿La expresion generica no seria esta?:

[LATEX]V_i = V_i_{ini} + \frac{C_{total}}{C_i} \(Vcc+V1+V2+V3\)[/LATEX]

Y como V1+V2+V3=0, la reducis a lo que pusiste.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿La expresion generica no seria esta?:
> 
> [LATEX]V_i = V_i_{ini} + \frac{C_{total}}{C_i} \(Vcc+V1+V2+V3\)[/LATEX]
> 
> Y como V1+V2+V3=0, la reducis a lo que pusiste.



No. Si fuera así tendrías que la tensión total
[LATEX]v_1 + v_2 + v_3 = V0 + \frac{C_{total}}{C1} \(Vcc+V1+V2+V3\)+ V1 + \frac{C_{total}}{C2} \(Vcc+V1+V2+V3\) + ...... 
v_1 + v_2 + v_3 = 2(V1+V2+V3) + Vcc[/LATEX]

pero debe ser igual a Vcc


Para V1+V2+V3 <> Vcc_inicial , en el instante de conexión se produce una delta de corriente que me deja los condensadores en t0+ con una tension Vio = Vi + Ctot/Ci (Vcc_ini - V1-V2-V3)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 12, 2011)

Osea que en el instante inicial, la carga de los otros capacitores si influyen.

Sobre la señal senoidal, tenes razon, yo quise aplicar el teorema del valor final, y como resultado me anulo la senoidal, pero es cierto, es imposible que se anule, termina siendo algo oscilante en el inf. hno:


----------

